# Early County



## sowega hunter (Oct 16, 2005)

I went this morning and man was it nice. Just before light I had one blow at me. It was close enough I could hear it walking before it busted me. About 8:30 I looked to my left and there was a spike standing in a shooting lane about 25 yards. He better hope my 9 year old doesn't see him next weekend.


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 17, 2005)

Went this afternoon and saw a doe about 6:15. Sure was a nice afternoon.


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 23, 2005)

Hunted Saturday and Sunday morning and afternoon on 2 different tracts and didn't see a thing. Heard very few shots. It sure needs to rain.


----------

